# Wer ist schon den Neckarstéig kpl. - HD-Bad Wimpfel gefahren?



## radon-biker-qlt (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei der Planung für 2014
Bei den WE-Touren, möchte ich gerne den Neckarsteig fahren.

In GPSies habe einen Track gefunden, der aber von Bad Wimpfel nach HD. führt.
Ich möchte ihn aber von HD. nach Bad Wimpfel fahren.
Ist jemand dir Tour schon gefahren? Wenn ja, könnte er einen Kurzbericht mir mitteilen


Relevante Daten
Unterkünfte
etc
.

Besten Dank


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Oktober 2013)

Komplett fahren kann man ihn nicht. Zum Beispiel die Himmelsleiter in Heidelberg hoch muss man tragen. 

In Neckargerach durch die Magaretenschlucht durch wirst du das Rad tragen müssen. Stellenweise könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es hier mit dem tragen auch ganz schön anstrengend werden kann. Je nach Person halt... 

Man sollte sich darüber nur im klaren sein. Wie sich das Ganze dann Prozentual verhält, würde mich auch mal gerne Interessieren. Da ich es auch mal vorgehabt hatte (Etappenweise). Bin mal gespannt was andere Leute noch dazu sagen, mehr kann ich dir hier leider auch nicht helfen.


Es gibt aber auch, wie ich finde, einige durchaus schöne Abschnitte.

Das von mir bei Mosbach (Neckarsteig):
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32242

Hier gab es auch schon einmal einen Thread dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627328


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Oktober 2013)

ich würde dir abraten, das ding von HD aus zu fahren. ich kenne die trails wimpfen bis eberbach auswendig. von HD aus kannst du z.B. die trails die bei rockenau hoch gehen nicht fahren. fast kilometerweit schieben ist da angesagt. zu schmal, recht steil. margarethenschlucht ist dann das nächste hindernis, da ist man aber schnell durch. bei gundelsheim DITO vor dem michaelsberg. in gegenrichtung kannst du das alles fahren und so haufenweise schöne trails mitnehmen. aber erst nächstes jahr. so wie es momentan schüttet ist es viel zu gefährlich, die bemosten steintrails zu fahren. zumal es nicht den einen neckarsteig zu geben scheint. ich hab mittlerweile so viele schilder gesehen, dass ich vermute, dass es da hin und wieder routenoptionen gibt

also local muss ich sagen, bin ich von der okkupation des neckarsteigs durch biker aus allen regionen der republik wenig begeistert. bisher funktioniert das miteinander mit den engstirnigen wanderern, auch wenn es wenige sind, ganz gut. was auch mit der geringen frequentierung durch die biker zu erklären ist, die diese trails seit jahren fahren, lange bevor es den neckarsteig gab. wenn sich da, zusätzlich zu den wanderern, noch rudel an bikern von über all her durch drücken, gucken die locals bald ziemlich trail-los aus der wäsche, weil dann auf sperrungen nimmer lange gewartet werden muss


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Oktober 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ich würde dir abraten, das ding von HD aus zu fahren. ich kenne die trails wimpfen bis eberbach auswendig. von HD aus kannst du z.B. die trails die bei rockenau hoch gehen nicht fahren. fast kilometerweit schieben ist da angesagt. zu schmal, recht steil. margarethenschlucht ist dann das nächste hindernis, da ist man aber schnell durch. bei gundelsheim DITO vor dem michaelsberg. in gegenrichtung kannst du das alles fahren und so haufenweise schöne trails mitnehmen. aber erst nächstes jahr. so wie es momentan schüttet ist es viel zu gefährlich, die bemosten steintrails zu fahren. zumal es nicht den einen neckarsteig zu geben scheint. ich hab mittlerweile so viele schilder gesehen, dass ich vermute, dass es da hin und wieder routenoptionen gibt
> 
> also local muss ich sagen, bin ich von der okkupation des neckarsteigs durch biker aus allen regionen der republik wenig begeistert. bisher funktioniert das miteinander mit den engstirnigen wanderern, auch wenn es wenige sind, ganz gut. was auch mit der geringen frequentierung durch die biker zu erklären ist, die diese trails seit jahren fahren, lange bevor es den neckarsteig gab. wenn sich da, zusätzlich zu den wanderern, noch rudel an bikern von über all her durch drücken, gucken die locals bald ziemlich trail-los aus der wäsche, weil dann auf sperrungen nimmer lange gewartet werden muss



Da hast du allerdings nicht ganz unrecht ... Momentan sehe ich aber im Mosbacher Raum sehr wenig Menschen auf dem Neckarsteig (Wanderer/Biker).


----------



## sharky (27. Oktober 2013)

momentan ist auch sauwetter  
aber wehret den anfängen! so viele trails haben wir hier leider nicht. neckarsteigt oberhalb schleuse rockenau gehört sicher zu den sahnestücken zw. eberbach und mosbach. da kann man ja froh sein, wenn man noch fahren kann, ohne vom förster gleich vom bike gezerrt zu werden. die kooexistenz sollte man nicht aufs spiel setzen

 @radon biker
es heisst übrigens wimpfeN und nicht wimpfeL


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt net nur bei Sauwetter ... Ich sehe dort allgemein echt wenig Leute.

Mit dem Sahnestück geb ich dir auch recht. Aber ich hab hier wirklich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt... Sei es mit Förster oder Wanderer. Das hier wirklich eine MTB Sinnflut ausbricht halte ich auch für eher unwahrscheinlich. Der Neckarsteig ist aus den bereits genannten "Schwierigkeiten" sicherlich nicht die erste Wahl. Hoffen wir mal das es nicht irgendwann so überlaufen ist, dass es Probleme geben könnte.  

Schlimm wirds nur auf dem Neckartalweg oder Elztalweg wenn man mal schnell wo hin will... Was man sich da anhören kann ist teilweise nicht mehr feierlich :-(

Edit: Schnell im Sinne von A nach B oder zum Trail und nicht schnell durch die Meute fahrend ;-)


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2013)

horden von wanderern hab ich auch noch keine gesehen. aber es kamen immer wieder doch einige gruppen mal entgegen. meisten schauten sie einem mit nem "die sind gaga" blick an, wenn man die trails runter kam. solange man bewunderung erntet, geht´s noch. wenn aber opa adolf in 3/4 hose mit de´ dackel kommt und meint, die piste ist nur für ihn... das hatte ich mal auf den schreckhoftrails, obwohl ich dem guten mann 50m hinterher gefahren bin statt zu überholen und gewartet hab bis er zur seite tritt. naja, deppen gibt es überall...

dein video vom techniktraining gefällt mir. da oben hab ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal geübt


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ...
> also local muss ich sagen, bin ich von der okkupation des neckarsteigs durch biker aus allen regionen der republik wenig begeistert. bisher funktioniert das miteinander mit den engstirnigen wanderern, auch wenn es wenige sind, ganz gut. was auch mit der geringen frequentierung durch die biker zu erklären ist, die diese trails seit jahren fahren, lange bevor es den neckarsteig gab. wenn sich da, zusätzlich zu den wanderern, noch rudel an bikern von über all her durch drücken, gucken die locals bald ziemlich trail-los aus der wäsche, weil dann auf sperrungen nimmer lange gewartet werden muss



"Trails" sind in BW schon seit 1995 generell für Radfahrer gesperrt. §37 Abs.3 Satz 2 Waldgesetz.


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo sharky, als local sollte man dann aber auch die klappe halten in einem Forum. ;-)
@all. bei einem meiner Lieblings ecken hat ein Wochenende gereicht. da hatten  10-15 "non-locals" die trails "gerockt" und den förster auf die Palme gebracht. 
ich poste nix mehr sondern lade lieber zum mitfahren ein


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2013)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo sharky, als local sollte man dann aber auch die klappe halten in einem Forum. ;-)


ich sag ja nicht wo die sind... das finden ist die crux


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bitte Sachlisch bleiben
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob jemand die Tour schon gefahren ist.
Fazit: Von HD. aus ist es eher ungünstig - was bis her als Antworten kam.

Bin aber noch offen für Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. November 2013)

wie sind denn deine fahrkenntnisse? bist du technisch fit? der steig kann einen schon stellenweise herausfordern, es gibt diverse schlüsselstellen. grad um eberbach. wenn du was eher waldautobahnlastiges und weniger technisches suchst, findest du einiges


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. November 2013)

Hi,

S3 sicher und S4 so olahla


----------



## sharky (4. November 2013)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> S3 sicher und S4 so olahla


aha...


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

wie würdest du denn die schlüsselstellen auf dem neckarsteig einstufen? ich kenne leider nur ein kleines stückchen vom steig in richtung minneburg.
gibt ja leider recht wenig S4 im odenwald, sofern man nicht gewillt ist, neben dem weg rumzufahren.


----------



## sharky (5. November 2013)

den neckarsteig, ohne urwaldpfad, würde ich als max. S2 und das auch nur an wenigen stellen einstufen
S3 sucht man hier IMHO vergeblich. S4 sowieso. das findet man hier, außer im felsenmeer, wohl kaum


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> den neckarsteig, ohne urwaldpfad, würde ich als max. S2 und das auch nur an wenigen stellen einstufen
> S3 sucht man hier IMHO vergeblich. S4 sowieso. das findet man hier, außer im felsenmeer, wohl kaum



und wo sind dann die schlüsselstellen? 
schade, hatte schon gehofft...
wobei ich den kleinen teil vom neckarsteig, den ich kenne (S0-S1), auch so sehr hübsch fand.

S3 gibt's schon auch außerhalb des felsenmeers, zumindest bei uns im norden. wie war das? das finden ist die crux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> und wo sind dann die schlüsselstellen?
> schade, hatte schon gehofft...



naja, du hast manche davon schon als S3 verkauft, die tobsn und ich für max. S2 halten...  schlüssliger gibt es eben nicht


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, du hast manche davon schon als S3 verkauft, die tobsn und ich für max. S2 halten...  schlüssliger gibt es eben nicht



ich hab zwar keine ahnung, was du meinst, aber irgendwas auf dem neckarsteig kann es nicht sein. wie sollte ich den als irgendwas verkaufen, wenn ich ihn (bis auf ein paar meter s.o.) noch nicht mal kenne?

ist ja auch egal. ein weg kann ja auch ohne "S3"-preisschildchen nett sein. wir müssen den einfach mal fahren (von bad wimpfen aus richtung westen, wenn ich recht verstanden habe )


----------



## sharky (6. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab zwar keine ahnung, was du meinst, aber irgendwas auf dem neckarsteig kann es nicht sein.



es gab ein bild wo du an dem felsigen trail deutlich oberhalb der stolzeneck am einstieg runter fährst und drunter stand was mit S3 trail. das meinte ich. auf dem neckarsteig (bzw. den direkt drum rum drapierten trails) ist das halt eine der kniffligsten stellen, auch wenn sie absolut betrachtet sicher keine unüberwindbare hürde ist. wie genug leute ja regelmäßig beweisen


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> es gab ein bild wo du an dem felsigen trail deutlich oberhalb der stolzeneck am einstieg runter fährst und drunter stand was mit S3 trail. das meinte ich. auf dem neckarsteig (bzw. den direkt drum rum drapierten trails) ist das halt eine der kniffligsten stellen, auch wenn sie absolut betrachtet sicher keine unüberwindbare hürde ist. wie genug leute ja regelmäßig beweisen



du meinst das treppchen?



mal abgesehen davon, dass mir a) nicht bewusst wäre eine einstufung druntergesetzt zu haben, dass man sich b) tatsächlich drüber streiten könnte, ob das noch S2 oder schon S3 ist, und dass man c) auch S1-mäßig drumherum fahren kann, wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass das auf dem neckarsteig liegt? hab zumindest keine dahingehende markierung gesehen.
lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.

soll ja aber jetzt auch nicht um kleinliche einstufungen gehen, also lassen wir's.


----------

